# has anyone ever fallen in love online?



## Marmar199 (Jan 25, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Several times, lovely lady. The last partnership started out on Tinychat, a video-chatting site. I met an Indian woman with Down syndrome who got the biggest crush on me, the irony being that at that point in time, I was a pot-smoking, alcohol-chugging FOOL!

I felt very little toward her initially, but I humored her and kept chatting with her. We eventually started Skyping 24/7, and though I had initially been somewhat repulsed by her physical deformities, over time I fell deeply in love.

But as I fell in love, she fell out of it, perhaps because she saw the sober me, which is less goofy/jokey-jokey and more serious-minded. I would "party" hardy on the weekends but work very hard during the weekdays, and I guess that side bored her.

We entered into a relationship on August 20th, 2014, but it ended two months later via her decision. Then on October 20, 2014, I decided then and there to never drink alcohol or smoke marijuana again, and I haven't since. I had hoped that seeing me getting my life in better shape would bring her love back, but it never did.

We have not spoken since August 7th, 2015, and I honestly never expect to speak with her again. That girl meant the world to me, and even my mother quite liked her. We never met, primarily because she kept making excuses, but I cared deeply about her, and the whole affair left me quite burnt, devastated and disillusioned.

So yeah, I have fallen in love online, and I hope and pray to fall in love online again one day. I gave up trying to find a partner in the physical realm, as my anxiety is very severe and I am also super awkward per Asperger syndrome. My hope is to find a compatible soul online and then transition it to a physical relationship.

Anyway. If you ever want to talk and trade tales about love, send me a message.

I never check my quotes, like ever. I got so much to do and so many things going on, and frankly, I get flustered and emotional very easily. So yeah, I use a "safe space" of sorts, though in my defense, it is a private thing and not something I would ever try to impose on other people. That would be fascism, and I got no room for that in my heart.

Other than that, have a wonderful day, young lady!

Sincerely,
V


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes. It took up way too much time of my life. I feel ashamed of myself. It was a disaster and I'm still hurt to this day.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. But not long ago I started having feelings for a woman that used to be pretty active on this site (she may still lurk). I def would not say I "fell for her" though. Which, in retrospect is a good thing because it didn't work out. We've known each other and talked for about a year and a half now I guess, exchanged pics, texted, talked for hours at a time, met up once and when all was said and done she mislead me, completely. Or she got cold feet. Or, she just didn't know what she wanted. Or she was afraid to commit. I don't know, and I don't care tbh, not anymore, because I'm not her psychiatrist, and I can't and won't be put through that again, even though she wants to give "us" another try lmao. I've already been burned too many times, and I'm tired of games and tired of people who don't know what they want.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Not online, no. I'm not sure what being in love is like. I think I was in love with a girl in my last year of high school, but it was unrequited so it was extremely painfully for emotionally (maybe it was a 'crush', I don't know). Since then I feel like I've subconsciously made myself not fall for anyone because I know don't stand a chance. Kind of like a defense mechanism, y'know? If that makes sense.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Only one time, which is also the first time I've ever been in love. I never really had an "internet crush" before my current girlfriend and very few people actually ever interested me offline. I'm 100% sure that I would have hard-crushed on her within minutes if we met irl as strangers (I certainly did once we finally did meet) so I'm not at all surprised that I was so enchanted and that there was such chemistry even before we actually met.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I fall in infatuation with every attractive female I see online.


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

OnlyPath said:


> Yes. It took up way too much time of my life. I feel ashamed of myself. It was a disaster and I'm still hurt to this day.


 I'll second this thought. Happened to me too. Never again.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

ive fallen in like online , never in love. i think it would be kind of hard unless that person lived close to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you had asked me up until mid last year I would have said yes, however since beginning a relationship with someone I see daily, I can say that I never felt what I feel now with someone online. So, no.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah just a crush.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I met my first love online. My parents thought it was silly to be in love with someone I had never met in person. But I felt like we had a really strong mental connection, and would chat online for hours and hours. When things ended, the heartbreak was very painful, and it made me angry when my mum tried to console me by dismissing my feelings as "not real". Heck, I think we had an even stronger mental connection that what I have with my current partner (I find the physical aspects of my current relationship detract from having a strong mental connection).


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I developed a crush on a girl I met on Runescape (of all freaking places :lol). We exchanged pictures and I would stay up all night having deep conversations with her. When I started developing feelings for her I knew not to bother telling her. I found out decently early on that she wasn't into guys.

This all happened when I was 16-ish. It really sucked then, but looking back I see it as just a naive teen crush. We ended up drifting off and I haven't spoken to her in years.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I fall in infatuation with every attractive female I see online.


I do this too. It sucks.

Count me in with yah! >


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah that one time when I saw a picture of myself.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Once. The worst experience ever regarding my love life.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Yeah that one time when I saw a picture of myself.


....you took my response xD


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Yep, I'm the rare breed that almost prefers it to in person relationships (yay for sa).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

indiscipline said:


> Only one time, which is also the first time I've ever been in love. I never really had an "internet crush" before my current girlfriend and very few people actually ever interested me offline. I'm 100% sure that I would have hard-crushed on her within minutes if we met irl as strangers (I certainly did once we finally did meet) so I'm not at all surprised that I was so enchanted and that there was such chemistry even before we actually met.


:blush


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

No, never fallen in love offline either, and never had a crush online or offline before. I don't think my emotions work properly.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I fall in infatuation with every attractive female I see online.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes i did . im very sure i did..... but it turned out she was manipulative, sly, inconsiderate, and certainly not very devoted or faithful.

everything seemed perfect for like a year, then signs of her selfishness began to show, but still, I put up with it for another 1.5 years., becasue I am extremely devoted and faithful person. I gave her the utmost undivided attention.... but even this didn't satisfy her, yet she was terrified I'd leave her? very confusing.

finally, she showed her true colors later last year and i had had enough of being hurt and mislead.. Pretty sure shes probably still single... its no wonder guys run away from her, once they figure her out, and get the jist... I can see why they run.

Its sad when the person you considered good, turned out to be a waste of your time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Few times, yes.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Infatuated maybe love no


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I wouldn't exactly consider it love, but they definitely are strong feelings of some sort currently. We've already been talking for half a year, but it breaks my heart how he feels unattractive because I like him for his mind and interests.


----------



## Simplyjenn (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes. It's happened to be and then we met irl and carried on. But that was years ago... Years. 
But it's happened and I'm sure it'll happen again. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I fell in love a few times before I knew what it meant to be in love or to have friends.
Of course someone in the level of trauma that I was in (or that age) would never have pursued or mentioned it to anyone.
My heart still aches at the thought of each one. I had to quit a job because of one of them.

So now I keep my heart locked away until someone gives me their heart first.
Actually, I make sure to test their character first, to prevent getting hurt.
Love is quite easy for me, I could even love someone without a spark.
I know tests to see if someone would be likely to stray, and if yes, they are like radioactive waste to me.
It's hard to imagine if a nuclear winter happens, how any average first-world person could stand to live in a 30x30 bunker.
They can't even stay with someone they used to love, how can they avoid irradiating themselves to escape the monotony of being with people they don't love.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Nope. I fell in love with a guy who was forbidden after I fell in love with my husband who was in a relationship because he found out I liked (well I loved) someone else. Anyways the other guy went away in 2008 I didn't get over him till like 2011 realistically... but I wanted a new life with the one I liked and loved... I used to love my hubby a lot because he was the only guy irl always. He always will be. Problem is he made me feel desperate, because I liked my hubby so much knowing his mom and dad might refuse me. Females need guys to man up... thats why shy dudes get rejected. I find myself hating the previous guy, he went to jail falsely too, he never got married despite his age. It pissed me off. He's not like me, willing despite anxiety... or anything else.

My husband treated his ex like **** and she was still in love, mind you he loved me more and I cared about him more, feeling desperately annoyed virgin for years.... the other girl slapped him. Funnily I did too.... because he just was breaking down when I needed him to understand, he's just a really nice person..... and deep down he's better for me if I just trust him more. I'm nice when i didnt end up fighting him, see he wanted to be himself and a normie (people think I'm the weirdo but he never stops) and he has lil sa. He doesn't go to the room for space, I do. He can be cruel.. with not understanding me, worst thing you can do to your partner. YA it's hard to be close to anyone when you're like me. Afraid of in laws who have harmed u then ur husband goes blind to emotionally ever being there. *I'm virtually single still in many senses.*

For all the crazy things i been thru with guys being careless tho they love you so much they still need to care!!! I think that the worst thing for a girl is a relationship online. He needs to call you meet you.... online a guy can care, my friend has been in a online relationship for 3 years man. I wish those 2 just got married because she wants his babies for sure. He's all the way in Hawaii.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No, never fallen in love offline either, and never had a crush online or offline before. I don't think my emotions work properly.


Lol, I wish I had a better understanding of my feelings. I gotta try to stay offline more, and be in the real world.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

A few times.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes my rs gf Amanduh411. 

Until she lured me into the wildy, killed me and took my 10m gp and right as she killed me she said, P.S ima dude irl.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

No.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Many Many crushes of sorts.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No, never fallen in love offline either, and never had a crush online or offline before. I don't think my emotions work properly.


Sounds pretty normal.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never fallen in love, period. Not sure I'm even capable of such a thing. :blank

I've gotten plenty of crushes, though. All unrequited of course.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's hard to fall in love when you always expect things to end badly. That requires more faith than I can muster for something I'm involved in. Seeing as how a relationship is two people. It just takes one of me to screw up the equation.

There's been girls I liked a lot and cared about. But I was too afraid to fully embrace it. Because doing that would lead to a sure disaster.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Grand said:


> If you haven't met, you are only "in love" with a fantasy.
> Even crushes online are silly, because people lie online and body language and other things you can't fully see or know from online communication are a big part of attraction.
> 
> I had an online "boyfriend" a couple years ago (young/naive), and I never met him. I thought I was in love, but c'mon, I didn't actually know the guy. It wasn't a good experience, and I am still dealing with the effects on my self-esteem. The benefits of an irl relationship, like affection, physical closeness, and hanging out, mean online relationships are a very poor substitute.
> ...


Pretty much. Yeah. You have to meet.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes. It had a pretty profound influence on me at the time. I had a PM history with her that would fill half a fantasy novel and a chat history that would fill the other half.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No. Not really sure how people do this either. I feel like I only get a very crude feel for a person online. Not enough to emotionally move me to the point of love.


----------



## Russalka (Feb 13, 2016)

When I was younger I had strong feelings for someone I'd known online for several years. I never did tell them, I'm too much of a coward and absolutely fear rejection. I did eventually grew out of it though , their personality changed and became more distant and talking to them always triggered my anxiety badly.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Grand said:


> If you haven't met, you are only "in love" with a fantasy.
> Even crushes online are silly, because people lie online and body language and other things you can't fully see or know from online communication are a big part of attraction.
> 
> I had an online "boyfriend" a couple years ago (young/naive), and I never met him. I thought I was in love, but c'mon, I didn't actually know the guy. It wasn't a good experience, and I am still dealing with the effects on my self-esteem. The benefits of an irl relationship, like affection, physical closeness, and hanging out, mean online relationships are a very poor substitute.
> ...


Exactly this.

I'd have to see them face to face at least semi-regularly before I could 'fall in love with them'.

But I suppose it is really easy to fall in love with a fantasy. It's probably similar to when I interview for a great job, I start planning my future in my brain, tell everybody I know about this awesome job I am 'probably' going to get, even start looking for places to live, etc. only to never hear back from the company at all.

Outside of that, I try my best to not set myself up to be put in situations where I could be disappointed or depressed.

And I don't think I have ever heard of people being in love SOLELY online. I'm sure it exists, but I imagine some sort of face-to-face interaction had occurred at some point in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I did way back in the 90's when I was 14/15. Never did meet her in person. After that I vowed never to fall for someone until I met them in person, but I did one other time in my 20's unintentionally.


----------



## Safespaces (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes I have, I have been in a long-distance relationship for two years now. It's not easy for everyone and it is not for everyone but I am very grateful for the person I am with. It's all about your personality and level of trust.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think so... it definitely felt that way...she lead me to believe she said she was falling for me too .....

but after 2.5 years she turned out to be a selfish, sly, manipulative, self opinionated fraud that wasn't looking to wait for me or be faithful to me...

soon as she had another man or other *men* to chase she didn't care who she hurt.
however she ended up with none of them in the end ... so seems it true that bad karma follows bad karma.

my life is way better with the good riddance..


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can't possibly fall in love online.


----------



## mindblowing (Feb 22, 2016)

Only a crush, not fell in love. But this is all just a fantasy...


----------

